# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Chile

## AnWi

Ich plane evtl. im Winter nach Chile zu fliegen. Ich whre dankbar fr alle Tips im Bezug auf Windsurfen, Flge, bernachtung Mietwagen usw.


Vielen Dank

Andi

----------

